# Never thought this would happen, too many books!



## PG4003 (Patricia)

My local library has a pretty good selection of ebooks, and I recently got my card from the Philadelphia Library, and I have had myself on Hold Lists at both places, it seems like forever for some of the books.  But now, in the past week, it seems like every time I open my email, there's another notification that a book is waiting for me!  Here's all the library books I currently have on my Nook and the time I have left to read them.  Unfortunately, I think I'm just going to have to abandon some of them.  Like I said, I never thought this would happen!  I love to read and I watch very little television, but I have grandkids who spend a lot of time with me.  I don't think I can read all of these books before their time expires.

Someone to Watch Over Me by Lisa Kleypas (11 days remaining)
Innocent by Scott Turow (14 days remaining)
All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy (16 days remaining)
Life on the Color Line by Gregory Howard Williams (16 days remaining)
Stranger in My Arms by Lisa Kleypas (16 days remaining)
I'd Know You Anywhere by Laura Lippman (17 days remaining)
Haunting Olivia by Janelle Taylor (20 days remaining)
Saving Cee Cee Honeycutt by Beth Hoffman (20 days remaining)


----------



## drenee

Patricia, I've had the same problem.  It seems like all the books on my hold list are available at the same time.  
I can go for a couple of weeks and have no books, and then all at once I get four or five in the same week.  
It can be very frustrating when I know there is no way I can get to all of them.
deb


----------



## Meemo

I'm afraid of that happening too - hopefully I won't have to go on hold for too many books and will be able to just pull them from my wish list when I'm ready.  I've got a card from a library here in FL, and have applied to the Philadelphia library.  And have read one library book so far.  It's almost scary - I have so many books on my Kindle and nook already, now I've got all these library books available to me too!  I'm like you Patricia - my grandkids are here frequently too.  I need to stay off this stinkin' computer and read more!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo, I'm the same way, spend way too much time looking at all the discussions on the computer!

OT - I had a calico kitty cat we called Meemo.  She passed away just a few weeks ago.

I also saw where you told your name on Words with Friends - my daughter does that all the time, she loves it.  Her name is Annick18, maybe you'll see her on there some time.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Meemo, I'm the same way, spend way too much time looking at all the discussions on the computer!
> 
> OT - I had a calico kitty cat we called Meemo. She passed away just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I also saw where you told your name on Words with Friends - my daughter does that all the time, she loves it. Her name is Annick18, maybe you'll see her on there some time.


Meemo is my "grandma" name - not sure where our granddaughter came up with it - quite possibly the hamster on Dora the Explorer! 
I think I've seen you on the nook board? I have to sit on my hands there sometimes - and sometimes I just have to say something (about Kindle/Amazon).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo said:


> Meemo is my "grandma" name - not sure where our granddaughter came up with it - quite possibly the hamster on Dora the Explorer!
> I think I've seen you on the nook board? I have to sit on my hands there sometimes - and sometimes I just have to say something (about Kindle/Amazon).


That's cute. My grandkids call me "Ma" I don't know where that came from either. My 7 year old grandson started that. He was the first grandchild. I always thought it was because he heard the kids call me Mom all the time and he knew I wasn't Mom, so he shortened it to Ma.

And yes, I do go on Nookboards sometimes, but I don't feel the people there are as friendly as here. They don't seem to be interested in the same things I am, and it's like there's a few who post all the time and if you aren't one of them, you don't get much response. You are right, sometimes I just want to tell them...GET A KINDLE! Even though I have a Nook myself, Kindle is better!!!  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's cute. My grandkids call me "Ma" I don't know where that came from either. My 7 year old grandson started that. He was the first grandchild. I always thought it was because he heard the kids call me Mom all the time and he knew I wasn't Mom, so he shortened it to Ma.
> 
> And yes, I do go on Nookboards sometimes, but I don't feel the people there are as friendly as here. They don't seem to be interested in the same things I am, and it's like there's a few who post all the time and if you aren't one of them, you don't get much response. You are right, sometimes I just want to tell them...GET A KINDLE! Even though I have a Nook myself, Kindle is better!!!  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


Very true - much quieter board there - I suppose because there are more Kindle owners than nook owners, plus this board is way more awesomer - how's that for a grandkid word! They make a big deal about being able to get ePub from different places, but honestly with Amazon you're getting the most books for the best prices, so Kindle is still my primary for buying books. They get excited about freebies that I got free months ago on Kindle. (Then again I have to remind myself nook's only been around for less than a year.)

But the library access is awesome. I'm still underwhelmed by the touch screen, but I do like swiping to turn the page (although there's definitely a learning curve there) - especially nice when I'm reading in bed and DH is trying to get to sleep.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Let me look up that word "awesomer"....oh wait, the dictionary feature on the Nook stinks    I've never actually looked up a word on it.

I love the Nook for borrowing the library books, it has more than paid for itself since I bought it.  But I've only paid for 2 books on my Nook in about 3 months that I've had it.  If I want to buy a book, I use my Kindle.  Hmmm....maybe that's why Amazon doesn't support ePub, huh??


----------



## meljackson

I have the exact same problem. I have about 6 library books and 2 lend me books on my nook. I keep thinking I should return a couple or 3 of the library books but it's so hard to do. I have the Laura Lippman book too so if you start that one and find it isn't a good one let me know lol.

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Meemo, my son started calling my mom that when he was small. He was the first grandchild so it stuck. She spells it Mimmo and all the grandkids call her that from 19 down to 4. I don't think Dora existed then so I don't know where the name came from. 

Melissa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

meljackson said:


> I have the exact same problem. I have about 6 library books and 2 lend me books on my nook. I keep thinking I should return a couple or 3 of the library books but it's so hard to do. I have the Laura Lippman book too so if you start that one and find it isn't a good one let me know lol.
> 
> Melissa


I'm about 2/3 of the way through Innocent (by Scott Turow) right now. I think the Laura Lippman book might be next for me. I read one of her other books and really liked it, can't remember the name right now, but I got it from the library as well. I'll try to remember to let you know, once I start it, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Let me look up that word "awesomer"....oh wait, the dictionary feature on the Nook stinks  I've never actually looked up a word on it.
> 
> I love the Nook for borrowing the library books, it has more than paid for itself since I bought it. But I've only paid for 2 books on my Nook in about 3 months that I've had it. If I want to buy a book, I use my Kindle. Hmmm....maybe that's why Amazon doesn't support ePub, huh??


LOL on the dictionary feature - yeah I don't like navigating around with the touch screen. Much prefer Kindle - and you end up leaving the book you're reading too often with the nook, even to turn on the wireless.

And yep, the library thing is great for me as a user, but it just seems like a bad business model. I've got 28 books in my B&N library since July 2009 when I got the iPhone app, every one was free, and a couple I'd gotten free on Kindle too. Now I'll get the library books. And I don't hang out in B&N often drinking coffee, so they aren't making money from me that way either. I suspect Amazon's got the right idea business-wise.


----------



## KindleGirl

I have the same problem with the library books. When I put them on hold they were all pretty staggered in the wait list line so it looked like I would get them at all different times....then I got 3 notices within a few days. I wanted it to work out so that I could read a library book in between some books on my K3, but it's hard when they all come in at the same time. 

I browse the nook boards as well and have noticed the same thing as you ladies. Not much info. on there and it's always the same people posting everything. So far I've only been a lurker and haven't registered. There have been times I've wanted to post something about the K3 but couldn't since I'm not registered...which was probably a good thing. I should probably just keep it that way.


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> I have the same problem with the library books. When I put them on hold they were all pretty staggered in the wait list line so it looked like I would get them at all different times....then I got 3 notices within a few days. I wanted it to work out so that I could read a library book in between some books on my K3, but it's hard when they all come in at the same time.
> 
> I browse the nook boards as well and have noticed the same thing as you ladies. Not much info. on there and it's always the same people posting everything. So far I've only been a lurker and haven't registered. There have been times I've wanted to post something about the K3 but couldn't since I'm not registered...which was probably a good thing. I should probably just keep it that way.


I THINK if you download them all, and don't turn on your wireless, they'll stay on your nook long enough to read them. Not something you want to abuse, and you can actually "return" them via ADE to free them up early. I did that with my library book, which I downloaded last Sunday. I'm going to check tomorrow or maybe Tuesday just to be sure - see whether it's still readable, and if so, then I'll turn on the wireless and "check for new items", then see whether it's still readable after that. I'm not sure whether it's just the wireless connection that will "kill" it, or whether I'll need to connect the nook to ADE to do it. Still learning here.  But I know it's not cool (or legal) to be "hoarding" library books, but the FL library I'm using has a 7 day policy - sometimes circumstances might be such that I can't finish a book in 7 days, so I want to check to see if I can hang on to a book a couple of extra days if I need to rather than having to check it out twice.


----------



## corkyb

Wow, seven days would be way too short for me for most books with any kind of length to them.  NYPL lets you check them out for 21 days which surprised me because ADE and google were telling me 14 days.


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Wow, seven days would be way too short for me for most books with any kind of length to them. NYPL lets you check them out for 21 days which surprised me because ADE and google were telling me 14 days.


I wouldn't check out Pillars of the Earth! But for short reads (and a lot of my books are fairly short) 7 days is plenty (for me) - especially if I only pick up one at a time.


----------



## pidgeon92

The Chicago Public Library is also 21 days.... I have two checked out, and two on my hold list.... The rest I keep on a wishlist.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

meljackson said:


> I have the exact same problem. I have about 6 library books and 2 lend me books on my nook. I keep thinking I should return a couple or 3 of the library books but it's so hard to do. I have the Laura Lippman book too so if you start that one and find it isn't a good one let me know lol.
> 
> Melissa


Hi Melissa, looks like you better keep the Laura Lippman book (I'd Know You Anywhere). I'm about 1/3 through it and it's very good.


----------



## KindleGirl

Well, my K3 went into constant reboot this morning and they are sending a replacement that won't be here until Wed. because of the holiday today. I still have my K2, but this is a good excuse to read one of my library books on the nook!


----------



## meljackson

Patricia, thanks! I am planning to start it as soon as I finish my current library book. I don't think I've read any of her books before but I'm always looking for new authors.

Melissa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

meljackson said:


> Patricia, thanks! I am planning to start it as soon as I finish my current library book. I don't think I've read any of her books before but I'm always looking for new authors.
> 
> Melissa


The first book of hers that I read was _What the Dead Know_, I actually thought it was better than _I'd Know You Anywhere._


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Wow, seven days would be way too short for me for most books with any kind of length to them. NYPL lets you check them out for 21 days which surprised me because ADE and google were telling me 14 days.


As it turns out the FL library lets you choose your checkout time - you can have 7 days, 14 days or 21 days. I just found that out tonight. Still learning....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Could I jump in here and ask a question please?  What devices can you use with this library besides the Nook?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Could I jump in here and ask a question please? What devices can you use with this library besides the Nook?


I know you can use Sony's. I use to have a PRS300 and downloaded library books through Overdrive. I don't know if you can do this on Kobo or the others.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Well, I had a serious talk with myself last night    and realized I had absolutely too many library books, more than I can read in a reasonable amount of time.  Also realized that I was doing the same thing with library books that I did with free books when I first got my Kindle.  I was looking through the library list and putting everything on my Hold list that looked even remotely interesting to me.

Finally realized that I had so many books on my Nook from the library that I wasn't enjoying them, I was reading because I felt like I 'had' to and that ain't right, reading is something I do for pleasure, not because I have to.

So last night I returned all the library books except the top 3 that I really want to read.  Now I feel much more comfortable with it.  I'm going to try to practice some restraint in the future, putting books on Hold.

I guess I finally realized that whoever dies with the most books doesn't win!


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Well, I had a serious talk with myself last night  and realized I had absolutely too many library books, more than I can read in a reasonable amount of time. Also realized that I was doing the same thing with library books that I did with free books when I first got my Kindle. I was looking through the library list and putting everything on my Hold list that looked even remotely interesting to me.
> 
> Finally realized that I had so many books on my Nook from the library that I wasn't enjoying them, I was reading because I felt like I 'had' to and that ain't right, reading is something I do for pleasure, not because I have to.
> 
> So last night I returned all the library books except the top 3 that I really want to read. Now I feel much more comfortable with it. I'm going to try to practice some restraint in the future, putting books on Hold.
> 
> I guess I finally realized that whoever dies with the most books doesn't win!


Patricia, were we separated at birth?? LOL
So far I'm just putting books on my wish list (unless my only choice is to put them on hold) - I know how easy it would be to hoard them. Truth is, I have enough reading material already on my Kindle for a couple of lifetimes. BUT, I'm still excited about the library books. Already trying to decide what my next library book will be, before I've even finished the book I'm reading now.


----------



## KindleGirl

I agree, it is very easy to go nuts with the library books! I have a bunch of them on my wish list so I don't forget which ones I want to read later. I try to find the books that are overpriced on the kindle and read those as library books. I finished my first library book last night..woohoo!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Are the library books like the regular library books and not available at times?  Do you have to be put on a waiting list, etc?


----------



## pidgeon92

Kindle Gracie said:


> Are the library books like the regular library books and not available at times? Do you have to be put on a waiting list, etc?


Yes to both.


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Are the library books like the regular library books and not available at times? Do you have to be put on a waiting list, etc?


With the library I've been using, I can either "Add to Cart" or "Place a Hold" if it isn't available immediately. For "Hold" items, "The title you have placed on hold will be reserved for you to check out once it becomes available. When the title is available for you, you will receive an email with instructions on checking the item out. The item will be held for you for 3 days (starting when you are emailed notice that the title is available)."

Or I can add it to a "Wish List" which is great, I just put anything I'm interested in on the wish list to check next time I'm ready for a library book.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

And when you place a Hold on a book, it will tell you how many are waiting for it. For instance: _You are 3 out of 6 on the wait list. _ So you'll have an idea of how long before you get it. Keep in mind most people don't keep them for the entire 21 days allowed, so most of the time it's not too long. Although I'm wondering about one that I have on my Hold List, _Sh*t My Dad Says_, when I put it on my hold list I was number 30 out of 30! If it was one I wanted to read really bad, I'd probably go ahead and buy it.


----------



## KindleGirl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And when you place a Hold on a book, it will tell you how many are waiting for it. For instance: _You are 3 out of 6 on the wait list. _ So you'll have an idea of how long before you get it. Keep in mind most people don't keep them for the entire 21 days allowed, so most of the time it's not too long. Although I'm wondering about one that I have on my Hold List, _Sh*t My Dad Says_, when I put it on my hold list I was number 30 out of 30! If it was one I wanted to read really bad, I'd probably go ahead and buy it.


Don't give up on it! Yesterday morning I checked my hold list and I know at least one book I had on the list I was #2 in line, and by yesterday afternoon I had a message saying it was available for me to check out! Wait...how did that happen?! I've actually had that happen a couple of times now, so it really is hard to tell when you will get it. Of course the one I really, really wanted I was #1 on and I'm still waiting on that one...go figure!


----------



## Cardinal

Has anybody tried to read a series in order via library books?  It sounds like it would be super hard to coordinate.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Cardinal said:


> Has anybody tried to read a series in order via library books? It sounds like it would be super hard to coordinate.


Hi Michelle, as a matter of fact, I'm attempting to do this right now. The Philly library just recently added all of Karin Slaughter's books (Grant County Series) and I had planned on purchasing all of them so I sure was glad to see the library get them. I've already read the first in the series, so I just put #2 and #3 on my Holds List. There were about the same number of people waiting for both of them. I really just had to hope that the people reading #2 would be faster than the people reading #3, and luckily, it looks like that's happening, because right now I'm Number 1 on the wait list for the second one, and Number 2 on the wait list for the third one.

It doesn't always work out that way of course. I'm also reading the Patterson books with the numbers in the titles (1st to Die, 2nd Chance, etc.) and the 3rd and 4th were available to me, but I've been waiting forever for the 2nd one. It just became available to me this week, so now I'll take a look at the 3rd and 4th and probably put them on my Holds List. Sometimes it works that way, there's one in the series that has a long wait list, so you just have to wait to move on in the series (or if you are VERY anxious, I guess you courd purchase it!).

So....this is how I handle reading books in a series. Have a great weekend!

O.T. -- I took the plunge and ordered a Noreve for my Nook....baby blue. It's only been a week so I'm in that waiting game time, but I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## Meemo

Cardinal said:


> Has anybody tried to read a series in order via library books? It sounds like it would be super hard to coordinate.


I'm reading the #1 Ladies' Detective Agency series from the library, and I plan to read a couple of others as well. They've got all the books numbered on the site (at least the ones I'm looking at), so it's easy to pick up the next one. I'm not reading them back-to-back, I don't do that with any series. I suppose it depends on the series - if one were to try to read them back-to-back and it's a popular series it could get difficult, otherwise, it shouldn't be a problem. Just put them on the wish list and grab the next one when it's available. And of course, sometimes all the books in a series aren't available - now that's annoying.

I literally JUST got my FLP card in the mail - I'm so excited, now I can get my wish list started!!


----------



## Meemo

Speaking of library books, the first one I got was an ePub, no formatting issues, it was a nice read.  Then I got a PDF - and it's funky.  There are blank pages.  Then once the first chapter starts, there's a page or two full of text, then the next page is only half a page and just ends in the middle of a sentence.  Doesn't matter what size font I use, it just changes how much text is on those "partial" pages.  I suppose I could get used to it (haven't started seriously reading it yet) but I'm wondering if all PDFs are like that, or just this one?  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## pidgeon92

PDFs are often poorly formatted. There's nothing you can do. What bothers me more is ePubs that are badly formatted, and I've come across a lot of those in library books lately.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo said:


> Speaking of library books, the first one I got was an ePub, no formatting issues, it was a nice read. Then I got a PDF - and it's funky. There are blank pages. Then once the first chapter starts, there's a page or two full of text, then the next page is only half a page and just ends in the middle of a sentence. Doesn't matter what size font I use, it just changes how much text is on those "partial" pages. I suppose I could get used to it (haven't started seriously reading it yet) but I'm wondering if all PDFs are like that, or just this one? Anyone have any experience?


Meemo, I've found every PDF book I've gotten is like that. Sometimes it makes me apprehensive about getting a book that interests me, when I see it's in PDF format. But...from the library...it's (almost) free!


----------



## Meemo

Okay - I'll try to stick with the ePubs if I can get them.  I've already got a pretty good wish list going for FLP.  Yikes!


----------



## Cardinal

As soon as I finish one book in a series I usually immediately start reading the next one.  I'm not sure if I would have the patience to wait for a library book, lol.  I am tempted to pick up an eReader for library books but I really should read all the books I bought before the Agency Model, I still have lots of those.  

Off topic -- Patricia, I hope you love the baby blue Noreve!  I thought you picked up a used one on the boards here, but read last night someone else snagged it.  If I got a first generation Nook, I would want a Noreve cover for it.  Actually what I really want is a hot pink Nook like B&N had pictures of before Valentine's Day, they were so cute!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Cardinal said:


> Off topic -- Patricia, I hope you love the baby blue Noreve! I thought you picked up a used one on the boards here, but read last night someone else snagged it. If I got a first generation Nook, I would want a Noreve cover for it. Actually what I really want is a hot pink Nook like B&N had pictures of before Valentine's Day, they were so cute!


I never saw the hot pink Nook, but that would be neat. I love pink. I'm sure I'll like the baby blue Noreve, I had a hard time deciding between that one and the Ocean Blue....and the Platinum. But I have a skin on my Nook that I designed and it's blue and white, so that's why I went with the baby blue.


----------



## Melonhead

I'm reading my first PDF and I agree the formatting is random. I'm reading _Bloody Good_ by Georgia Evans, and you know how on a printed book you have the title at the top or bottom of the left page and the author on the top or bottom of the right one?

Well this book is formatted with that, but the title and author are not at the tops and bottoms, so when you read Bloody Good in the middle of the page it looks like an emphasized comment on what's going on.

It's not great but I can get used to it. One library I use has mostly EPUB and the other has mostly PDF. The "PDF" library has many more books in complete series, so if I don't like it I can do without, KWIM?

Ellen


----------



## Meemo

I got to wondering if changing the orientation would help with the PDFs, then got to remembering that this is the nook, not the Kindle, and I can't change the orientation...
Ah well, I've been reading the book and kinda gotten used to it, but it does mean more page turns - sometimes swiping works great, and others, not so much.  But it's great when it works.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo, changing the orientation doesn't help.  I used to have a Sony Pocket Reader which did allow for changing the orientation and I tried it on that.  There was still the blank pages and the large spaces on pages, and you had to Page Turn even more often it seemed.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Meemo, changing the orientation doesn't help. I used to have a Sony Pocket Reader which did allow for changing the orientation and I tried it on that. There was still the blank pages and the large spaces on pages, and you had to Page Turn even more often it seemed.


That's right - I had a Pocket Reader too - I never changed the orientation but I remember now that you could do that. Think I did try it with one PDF that I've had no luck with on any reader (besides the iPad).


----------

